# Gyno Reversal Protocol



## ashmo

It doesn't matter if you've had Gyno for 1 week, 1 month or 1 year its the same protocol for everyone.

Ignore all those "natural" man boob pills, fancy creams & products you see all over the net, the only items you need to spend your money on are:

Tamoxifen aka Nolva (Serm)

Letrozole aka Letro (AI)

Please note this guide is not aimed at people currently on cycle or where body fat % is high causing nipple puffiness's!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

First option - Puffy Nipples, Hard Lumps, Nipple Tenderness...

Nolva 20mg ED for 6-12 Weeks

This has a high success rate with minimal side effects!

See my topic on my experience here

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/144622-tamoxifen-for-pubertal-gynecomastia-success-story/?do=embed

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Second option - (If Nolva has not had any effect)

Letro 2.5mg ED for 6-12 Weeks

Followed by Nolva 20mg ED for 4 Weeks

Expect bad side effects with letro, little to no sex drive, dry joints, mood swings...

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Make sure you order enough for the minimum recommended run time!

If ether of those simple protocols don't shift your gyno then Surgery is your only option!

See my gyno surgery topic here -

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/198962-poland-gyno-surgery-noa-clinic-2013/?do=embed

Any questions don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Archaic

For pubertal gynecomastia, the best course of treatment would be an AI + Dopamingeric + Calorie deficit IMO. Allot of guys have had success with it.

Prolactin often has a hand to play in pubertal gyno, along with elevated estradiol levels. A SERM will not do anything to lower either. Tamoxifen will lower IGF-1 though, plus protect the mammary ducts/tissue from elevated E2, so some success may follow, but it's not a method I'd advise.

Letrozole for estradiol suppression, Cabergoline for prolactin suppression and at least a 500kcal deficit to keep insulin spikes moderately low is the best approach IMO. Also very effective approach for gyno induced by AAS progestins.


----------



## ashmo

Archaic said:


> For pubertal gynecomastia, the best course of treatment would be an AI + Dopamingeric + Calorie deficit IMO. Allot of guys have had success with it.
> 
> Prolactin often has a hand to play in pubertal gyno, along with elevated estradiol levels. A SERM will not do anything to lower either. Tamoxifen will lower IGF-1 though, plus protect the mammary ducts/tissue from elevated E2, so some success may follow, but it's not a method I'd advise.
> 
> Letrozole for estradiol suppression, Cabergoline for prolactin suppression and at least a 500kcal deficit to keep insulin spikes moderately low is the best approach IMO. Also very effective approach for gyno induced by AAS progestins.


So you would rather recommend someone going straight into using an harsh AI like Letro rather then a Serm which has been proven time and time again to combat pubertal gynecomastia and have next to no side effects? Why try and run before you can walk?


----------



## Guest

Been on nolva 20mg ed for 4 months and its done more to shrink my pubertal gyno then pharma letro ever has!

Low bodyfat deffo helps.


----------



## iwannabeswole

Nolva made my lumps dissappear in 2 months

Letro failed in 3 months (all at 2.5mg)


----------



## Archaic

If Letrozole is unaffective then there are obviously more hormones in play than just estradiol..... If it is prolactin driven then running Tamoxifen could actually make it allot worse as Tamox up-regulates PRL-R (MRnA) - Up-regulating the prolactin receptor and its protein would be a moronic thing to do when prolactin levels are already elevated...

As for running Tamox for 3-4 months and people thinking there are zero sides, you should go and get a blood Test carried out. Tamox binds to SlHBG, raising it, which in turn equates to allot less free unbound Test available in your body - Plus, it lowers IGF-1 in a big way. You see guys pop this cancer drug like its smarties though and claim it's as safe as pie! 

Obviously some people get success with Tamox, but I've seen many others actually exacerbate the problem when the gyno is primarily prolactogenic driven.

The choice is down to the individual at the end of the day though.


----------



## ashmo

Archaic said:


> If Letrozole is unaffective then there are obviously more hormones in play than just estradiol..... If it is prolactin driven then running Tamoxifen could actually make it allot worse as Tamox up-regulates PRL-R (MRnA) - Up-regulating the prolactin receptor and its protein would be a moronic thing to do when prolactin levels are already elevated...
> 
> As for running Tamox for 3-4 months and people thinking there are zero sides, you should go and get a blood Test carried out. Tamox binds to SlHBG, raising it, which in turn equates to allot less free unbound Test available in your body - Plus, it lowers IGF-1 in a big way. You see guys pop this cancer drug like its smarties though and claim it's as safe as pie!
> 
> Obviously some people get success with Tamox, but I've seen many others actually exacerbate the problem when the gyno is primarily prolactogenic driven.
> 
> The choice is down to the individual at the end of the day though.


You say nolva lowers this and binds to that, numbers on a piece of paper mean one thing but in theory does it actually negatively effect the end user on a physical or mental level? No

I've yet to see where nolva has made gyno worse.

I would only ever suggest using a dopaminergic if you are lactating.


----------



## GodForbid

Thanks for this post Ashmo.

I just want to add that using Cannabis does definitely 100% make gyno worse. I carried out this experiment myself on my own gyno. I have a pea sized lump under right nipple that makes it stick out a fair bit, if I smoke some cannabis then the next day it is very pronounced, when I lay off then there is a vast difference. The lump is still there but it feels like it's further back and therefore far less noticeable. To anyone smoking weed with gyno problems I recommend ditching it and seeing if it makes a difference to you.

Also my gyno came about 4 weeks after PCT, funnily enough around the same time I started smoking. I'm not pot head or anything either, just a small one before bed to help me sleep.


----------



## Archaic

ashmo said:


> You say nolva lowers this and binds to that, numbers on a piece of paper mean one thing but in theory does it actually negatively effect the end user on a physical or mental level? No
> 
> I've yet to see where nolva has made gyno worse.
> 
> I would only ever suggest using a dopaminergic if you are lactating.


If you done some actual research, i.e. read the many scientific clinical studies out there regarding the pharmacokinetics of the drugs you're talking about, as oppose to jumping on board with the garbage that gets parroted on BB boards then you may have had more success reversing your gyno before resorting to have your chest sliced open.

As for only ever needing a Dopaminergic if lactating?! That just goes to show the little understanding you have of treating gynecomastia.

I've reversed pubertal gyno first hand with the help of the knowledge I've gained from years of prior research, and have helped others to do the same. Plus, I've had to hit Letro or Caber more times than I can count from AAS induced gyno.

All the clinical data is out there, people just can't be ar$ed to put any effort into finding, reading and understanding it though. Much easier to come on a AAS board and have it all hand fed to you - even if a large percentage of it is copy/pastes of parroted utter bollox.

Don't mean to sound blunt btw, just saying it how it is.


----------



## ashmo

Archaic said:


> If you done some actual research, i.e. read the many scientific clinical studies out there regarding the pharmacokinetics of the drugs you're talking about, as oppose to jumping on board with the garbage that gets parroted on BB boards then you may have had more success reversing your gyno before resorting to have your chest sliced open.
> 
> As for only ever needing a Dopaminergic if lactating?! That just goes to show the little understanding you have of treating gynecomastia.
> 
> I've reversed pubertal gyno first hand with the help of the knowledge I've gained from years of prior research, and have helped others to do the same. Plus, I've had to hit Letro or Caber more times than I can count from AAS induced gyno.
> 
> All the clinical data is out there, people just can't be ar$ed to put any effort into finding, reading and understanding it though. Much easier to come on a AAS board and have it all hand fed to you - even if a large percentage of it is copy/pastes of parroted utter bollox.
> 
> Don't mean to sound blunt btw, just saying it how it is.


Like I said why do you use "scientific clinical studies" as your argument? There are studies against studies against studies, I don't don't sit down and spend hours reading some clinical study that could be all BS for all I care, I stick to the facts and known results in the real world.

I know that dopaminergics are well used on the US forums for gyno but I don't see the need unless you are lactating or previously used AAS where prolactin levels have been elevated as its not going to affect nipple composition.


----------



## Archaic

Ok mate, we'll leave it at that...


----------



## GodForbid

Just wanted to thank you for this thread Ashmo. I read so many times that "Nolva won't do s*** for existing gyno" they're wrong.

I've been taking 20mg a day for 12 days so far along with 6bromo (otc anti E) at 150mg a day and there's been a massive reduction in size of the lump.

I'd had my lump for nearly a year, it was the size of a blueberry and you could see the difference between my nipples when I had my top off, now 12 days later, I have a small disk smaller than a drawing pin head behind the nipple and it's completely un-noticable now!

I'm going to carry on to see if I can get rid of it 100% but even if it stays like this I will be extremely happy.

It's been cheap and side effect free!


----------



## faikus

Going to be giving the letro protocol a try on my pubertal gyno/pseudo-gyno. There are sizable lumps (one side is larger than quarter, and has depth), but they are not painful. Also, nipples are puffy unless I am active or it is cold.

Do you have any recommendations for tapering the letro, or do you just switch to nolva once that is finished?


----------



## ashmo

faikus said:


> Going to be giving the letro protocol a try on my pubertal gyno/pseudo-gyno. There are sizable lumps (one side is larger than quarter, and has depth), but they are not painful. Also, nipples are puffy unless I am active or it is cold.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for tapering the letro, or do you just switch to nolva once that is finished?


I would not bother with tapering up but you could taper down its up to you.


----------



## faikus

ashmo said:


> I would not bother with tapering up but you could taper down its up to you.


Right. Wasn't planning on tapering up, but it seems like most protocols recommend tapering the letro down. Thanks for the response.


----------



## hermie07

Spawn of Haney said:


> Been on nolva 20mg ed for 4 months and its done more to shrink my pubertal gyno then pharma letro ever has!
> 
> Low bodyfat deffo helps.


Would you advise this dose and time for my pubertal gyno?


----------



## Goose

hermie07 said:


> Would you advise this dose and time for my pubertal gyno?


Definitely person dependant. Ive had pubertal gyno tried Nolvadex, Letrozole, aromasin with no Joy..

Recently ran HGH and got bad gyno from this, possibly prolactin build up but not sure.

Best advice would be to get tested for oestrogen, progesterone and prolactin levels, see where you're at then go from there.


----------



## Dan94

Can high prolactin levels cause gyno on it's own?


----------



## 222

Dan94 said:


> Can high prolactin levels cause gyno on it's own?


Yes, But more puffy nipples instead of lumps under the nipple


----------



## marduk50

Does this protocol work while on blast/cycle ?


----------



## BurgerKing

marduk50 said:


> Does this protocol work while on blast/cycle ?


Would like to know this too.


----------



## Oli1988

As above what if you cycle/cruise would the approach be the same? Or would you need to come off completely? Thanks for any advice


----------



## delbo

Does the course of letro have to run for 6-12 weeks even if I've the lumps 90% gone and pain free after 10 days?


----------



## Baka

delbo said:


> Does the course of letro have to run for 6-12 weeks even if I've the lumps 90% gone and pain free after 10 days?


 just use Raloxifene 60mg , don't use letro , as he said it will make you feel like u ve never felt --> worst s**t ever , and bad for ur health too


----------



## delbo

Baka said:


> just use Raloxifene 60mg , don't use letro , as he said it will make you feel like u ve never felt --> worst s**t ever , and bad for ur health too


 Only side effects im having is low sex drive. And it's not even too bad. I think the sides are made out a lot worse than they are!


----------



## Baka

delbo said:


> Only side effects im having is low sex drive. And it's not even too bad. I think the sides are made out a lot worse than they are!


 na they re not.. I've done it , multiple times , trust me it's not worth it.

if you're lucky to not feel so shitty with 0 E2 , then having low sex drive for weeks/months is already a lot , but it kills your lipids , your joints , your hair , your skin , your mental health , bone health , eyes health , and a lot more. that's why we need E2

But good luck man , doing Raloxifene only has no sides and is better for gyno but yea gl


----------



## delbo

Baka said:


> na they re not.. I've done it , multiple times , trust me it's not worth it.
> 
> if you're lucky to not feel so shitty with 0 E2 , then having low sex drive for weeks/months is already a lot , but it kills your lipids , your joints , your hair , your skin , your mental health , bone health , eyes health , and a lot more. that's why we need E2
> 
> But good luck man , doing Raloxifene only has no sides and is better for gyno but yea gl


 Don't be getting so butthurt just because I ain't getting any sides dude, some people don't get sides from tren, do you argue with them that they do?


----------



## Baka

delbo said:


> Don't be getting so butthurt just because I ain't getting any sides dude, some people don't get sides from tren, do you argue with them that they do?


 I aint butthurt , I'm trying to help you .

you said : "I think the sides are made out a lot worse than they are" and that's wrong.

You , maybe only have low sex drive , but as I said it's bad for a lot of other reason you maybe don't feel but it's bad , that's all.

And if I reply to you is because if I had to do it again (gyno reversal) , I wouldn't use letro and you can ask a LOT of people they d tell you the same .

Aromasin + Raloxifene is the best combo for gyno and the most healthy


----------



## delbo

Baka said:


> I aint butthurt , I'm trying to help you .
> 
> you said : "I think the sides are made out a lot worse than they are" and that's wrong.
> 
> You , maybe only have low sex drive , but as I said it's bad for a lot of other reason you maybe don't feel but it's bad , that's all.
> 
> And if I reply to you is because if I had to do it again (gyno reversal) , I wouldn't use letro and you can ask a LOT of people they d tell you the same .
> 
> Aromasin + Raloxifene is the best combo for gyno and the most healthy


 Perhaps I ain't getting the sides as I'm on test e aswel?


----------



## Baka

delbo said:


> Perhaps I ain't getting the sides as I'm on test e aswel?


 na , you can take 3g of test E if you crash your E2(the goal of gyno reversal with letro is to crash E2) you get those sides unfortunately , you're a lucky guy to not feel that bad with crashed E2 tho.


----------



## delbo

Baka said:


> na , you can take 3g of test E if you crash your E2(the goal of gyno reversal with letro is to crash E2) you get those sides unfortunately , you're a lucky guy to not feel that bad with crashed E2 tho.


 It's got to the point where I can barely get it up lol, but that's literally the only side I have. My mood is very good etc. No lethargy, mood swings etc strength seems to be fine too, no sore joints either. And my lump is 90% gone so I might stop now even though I'm only 10 days in and start nolva at 20mg a day


----------

